# should I switch foods?



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

Miya is 6 mo's. She's in the process of switching from Organix puppy to Innova puppy. She's been itching a bit. I don't know if it's caused by the innova, if it's just her growing, etc etc...

Yesterday I started giving fish oil. I have already been giving her coconut oil and massaging coconut oil into her skin. She has little tiny scabs on her neck where she is almost bald. I think it's from her scratching.

The breeder is telling me that all her dogs eat grain free, but I've read that puppies need certain grains in their diets. Innova puppy is not grain free and I have no idea if it's making her itch. Idk what to do?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

teetee said:


> The breeder is telling me that all her dogs eat grain free, but I've read that puppies need certain grains in their diets. Innova puppy is not grain free and I have no idea if it's making her itch. Idk what to do?


Not only have I never heard that but I have met many, many dogs who were raised without ever having eaten grains (for example mine!). I would say that certainly is not true. Having said that it is tough to tell if your puppy is having a issue with grains. If you think it is the food making her itch switching might be a good place to start.


----------

